# what filter for my 50 gal bowfront?



## CICHLID2213 (Oct 21, 2007)

i currently have 2 biowheel penguin 350s and they are not doing there job i was going to get a fluval but i heard horror stories of gaskets failing and water leaking out of the tank.if anyone can help me out on what filter or filters to get that will be great thanks.also i have 5 african cichlids in the tank.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

*** had good luck with CASCADE canister filters, they are silent, easy to maintain and cheap. I would recomend the Cascade 1000 for your tank.


----------



## basinpup (May 8, 2008)

I have two AC110s on my 55g mbuna tank and my water is always crystal clear. My tank is overstocked too. Although since you already have 2 Penguin 350s I'd say pick up a canister filter, maybe a Marineland C-360 or a Rena XP3 and use that with one of the Penguins.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

i have some fulval 304's and have never had any problem with them.


----------



## CICHLID2213 (Oct 21, 2007)

im still undecided i want a filter thats gunna be reliable and keep the water clear any other suggestions?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I love my Magnum 350! Never fails on me and I have more than one. None of them failed on me ever either. The room for types of media is not the best, in fact they only have one container for one type of media but they are still a great filter IMO.

One thing, what do you mean by they are not enough? What problems are you having? Is it mechanical filtration?

If so I would even be happy with what you have and a HOT Magnum. Simply use the HOT Magnum with its Micron filter and gravel vac attachment to do some polishing via gravel vacing and after you are done, if the flow is still good just leave it running with the gravel vac off and diffuser back on as a standard hang on water polisher.


----------



## CICHLID2213 (Oct 21, 2007)

seems i have to clean the tank way to much and the water is not staying clear like it should and when i clean i really clean it good,once a week i have to clean the filters vacuum real good and a waterchange if not the water is nasty and cloudy


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Use the HOT Mangum with the Micron filter. Trust me it will clear up fast.

Something must be createing this much matter however -ie. not washing gravel/sand properly, to much food etc,... etc- so you should also try to figure out what it is and nip that in the but also.


----------



## cichlidNub (Jan 11, 2008)

I have an XP3 on my 75gl and I have no complaints. I say get a canister and use one of your HOB for mechanical filteration only.


----------



## CICHLID2213 (Oct 21, 2007)

i just picked up a fluval 305 hopefully it works out good


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I always had problems with every Fluval product. They either quit very quickly no matter what maintenance routine I find or they leak.

Just a heads up.

I seriously would have got the HOT Magnum. It can be made into a mechanical filtration beast!!!

Just somthing to toss around. I have used a HOT Magnum for no other purpose but mechanical filtration on my Jaguar tank. I simply would hang it on the front, hook up the vac and suck everything up with out wasting water. Took the HOT Magnum off, cleaned it up, and stored it away till I needed another good polishing job. I still did weekly 1/2 water changes but I fed them really good and doing water changes just didnt cut it as far sucking up all the waste and particals left over from feedings.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I think you will be fine. I have one 304 in service for over 5 years with now problems. Another for about 3 years.


----------

